# SUMMARY of Rent/Transfer Board Posting Rules



## The DVC R/T board

The *DVC Rent/Transfer Board* is the only allowed _classified ad_ area of our DVC discussion forums. Offers posted on other DISboards Forums, posted as Profile Posts, offers made via PM or email, and offers made in approved threads of other DVC Members are not allowed. Non DVC-Members can use this board to find a Member who can make a DVC Resort Reservation for them, or to look to trade a non-DVC timeshare for an equivalent DVC reservation. DVC-Members can use this board to offer to make reservations for others (normally to non-members) and transfer points to/from other DVC members.

All of the above are private transactions between individuals. They do not directly involve Disney, Disney Vacation Club or the DISboards. DISboards will not intervene in any issues resulting from these private transactions. DISboards does not endorse anyone offering rentals, trades or transfers and all transactions should be viewed as "Buyer Beware". We encourage all parties to use due diligence when participating in any rental transaction.

*Please Note:* _This is NOT a discussion board. Questions about how rent/transfer works should be asked on our Member Services Forum. Comments about rentals or resorts are not welcome on this board and should also be posted on the other DVC Forums for discussion._


To view the entire DVC Rent/Transfer Board posting rules information - REQUIRED READING BEFORE POSTING - DVC Rent/Transfer policies


----------



## The DVC R/T board

*For potential renters looking for a DVC RESORT RESERVATION from a DVC Member: *




New threads requesting reservations are NOT accepted. Instead we invite you to post your reservation request in any of the active threads on the DVC Rent/Trade Board. You should include dates wanted, desired DVC Resort, desired type of DVC Villa (Studio, 1 Bedroom Villa, 2 Bedroom Villa, Grand Villa), and number of guests for the stay.


For security purposes, please do not post personal information (email, address, or phone number) in a public thread. That information could be useful to someone eager to take your money and offer nothing in return. *PLEASE DO NOT POST PERSONAL INFORMATION ON THIS BOARD. EMAILS AND PHONE NUMBERS ARE NOT ALLOWED IN PUBLIC POSTS ON THIS BOARD OR BY ANY OTHER MEANS EXCEPT THE DIS CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM).*


The DIS does offer a private conversation system for correspondence between posters. *You must have a minimum of ten (10) posts and be registered for 24 hours in order to use this system.* We would encourage you to go to our Technical Support/Test Forum where you can easily and quickly post enough to reach that minimum. Please do not do so in the rental thread on this board as those posts will NOT count towards the required 10. To contact another poster, click on their username and in the pop-up box, click on ‘Start a Conversation’. To open your ‘Inbox’, hover over ‘Inbox’ to view the recent contents and click on a new conversation to open or click on ‘Start a New Conversation’. Personal information (email, etc.) may be securely conveyed using this conversation system.


*PLEASE, exercise due diligence before sending any money to someone you do not know personally.* It is wise to get satisfactory contact information from the person offering to make a reservation for you. DISboards.com does not endorse anyone meeting our posting requirements or purchasing rental plans – you have total responsibility to do that before sending funds to them.


We do suggest checking the appropriate county comptroller offices to at least see there is DVC ownership in the name of the person you are working with: Orange County (FL) Comptroller Office (Disney World Resorts):
http://or.occompt.com/

Indian River County (FL) Comptroller Office (Vero Beach Resort):
http://ori.indian-river.org/

Beaufort County (SC) Comptroller Office (Hilton Head Island Resort):
http://rodweb.bcgov.net/nvtest/or_sch.asp

Orange County (CA) Comptroller Office (Grand Californian Resort):
https://cr.ocgov.com/recorderworks/

State of Hawai’i Comptroller Office (Aulani Resort):
https://boc.ehawaii.gov/docsearch/nameSearch.html


Review past posts made by the other party. You can get a sense of their character based on posts made over time.


Request (and verify) references from the member.

The following threads contain additional important information for those considering renting a reservation:
Attention Potential Renters  PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE

Point Rental Primer

Effective DVC Point Rental Agreement



To view the entire DVC Rent/Trade Board posting rules information -  REQUIRED READING BEFORE POSTING - DVC Rent/Trade policies - UPDATED - 05/06/2019

*If you are contacted in any way by someone with an offer to rent, transfer or an existing reservation for rent, other than the original poster of any thread to which you have replied, please contact any of the Rent/Trade Moderators as this violates the terms of use for our site. This includes posts on other DIS forums or contact via 'Conversation' (PM).*


----------



## The DVC R/T board

*For DVC Members offering reservations or transfer points to others:*




DVC Members wanting to use this board MUST meet Posting Requirements or purchase a Rental Plan. A minimum 6 months registered on the DIS with 50 evenly distributed non-DVC Rent/Trade posts during the past 6 months. ‘Evenly Distributed’ means at least 50 posts with a minimum of eight posts in at least four (4) of the past 6 months. This will be verified using the DIS search engine. If today is March 4 we will review the past 6 months beginning with September 4 of last year. Those not meeting the posting requirements may purchase a DVC Rental Plan at http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/dvcforumplan.htm


*DVC Members may NOT publicly post their email or phone number.* For security purposes, please do not post personal information (email, address, or phone number) in a public thread. That information could be useful to someone eager to take your money and offer nothing in return. *PLEASE DO NOT POST PERSONAL INFORMATION ON THIS BOARD. EMAILS AND PHONE NUMBERS ARE NOT ALLOWED IN PUBLIC POSTS ON THIS BOARD OR BY ANY OTHER MEANS EXCEPT THE DIS CONVERSATION SYSTEM (PM). *The DIS Conversation system may be used for private discussion with potential renters. Both parties must have a minimum of 10 posts in order to use this conversation system. Private information may be transferred between parties using 'Conversation'.


Those meeting our posting requirements and those who display the Gold rental plan icon beneath their username will be allowed six (6) rental threads for one year. Among those six threads, two (2) may be existing reservations posted within 30 days of arrival. Those displaying the Premium rental plan icon will be allowed up to eight (8) rental threads, including a maximum of three (3) existing reservations without regard to the arrival date. Those who meet the posting requirements will begin their year on the day their first thread is approved. Those displaying a rental plan icon will begin their plan year the same day their registration was submitted.
*EVERY THREAD SUBMITTED FOR APPROVAL WILL COUNT TOWARDS RENTAL PLAN LIMITS WHETHER APPROVED OR NOT. If multiple existing reservations are submitted in a single thread, each reservation will be counted as an existing reservation and as a submitted thread. *It is the responsibility of each poster submitting a rental thread to know, understand, and accept all DVC Rent/Trade Board rules and policies BEFORE submitting a thread for approval.


All existing reservations must be submitted individually as a new thread for approval. Existing reservations may NOT be added to any existing thread. Any changes made to an existing reservation MUST be submitted as a new reservation. If you modify an existing reservation in any way (change in dates, change in resort, change in villa-type), it MUST be submitted as a new thread up to the maximum allowed for your rental status. Any existing reservation added to a 'Points for Rent' thread will be counted as an additional rental thread, an additional 'Reservation for Rent' thread, and will cause the existing thread to be removed from the board.


“Reservation for Rent” threads must include the Resort, Villa-Type, Dates and Reservation price in the thread title.* Reservations of exactly seven (7) nights with a Friday, Saturday or Sunday arrival will NOT be accepted regardless which rental plan has been purchased.*


Those who have purchased a rental plan or submit a rental thread after meeting posting requirements agree to abide by all rules of the DVC Rent/Trade board and should familiarize themselves with all board policies. Existing reservation threads submitted but not approved will still count towards the maximum threads allowed. Existing reservations submitted beyond 30 days before arrival (for those meeting posting requirements or with the Gold plan) will count towards annual maximums but may be submitted again within 30 days of arrival without counting as an additional existing reservation. Any submitted (or posted) existing reservations exceeding the maximum 'Reservation for Rent' threads allowed will still count towards the maximum threads for your plan year and may also result in loss of access to the Rent/Trade Board.


All rental threads will be closed after one calendar month. If transactions are completed prior to that time, we expect that members will edit the title to add CLOSED as the first word.
*DVC Member/Owners may NOT use multiple usernames for any reason on the DVC Rent/Trade Board*. *Only one username for any/all DVC Memberships to which the owner is a deeded party will be allowed on this board.* Those violating this policy will lose access to the DVC Rent/Trade Board.

*DVC Member/Owners may NOT use anonymous IP addresses* when posting on our board. Those found using known SPAM or anonymous IPs will lose access to the DVC Rent/Trade board.


----------



## The DVC R/T board

*It is the responsibility of anyone submitting a rental thread to make certain your thread complies with all DVC Rent/Trade Board rules as described in the *
*REQUIRED READING BEFORE POSTING - DVC Rent/Trade policies 
thread pinned at the top of the DVC Rent/Trade Board.*

* ALL THREADS SUBMITTED FOR APPROVAL WILL COUNT TOWARDS YOUR PLAN LIMITS - WHETHER APPROVED OR NOT. *​


----------

